# Reading suggestions for someone who's been away a few years?



## Freakytah (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey everyone,

For a long period of time I read almost exclusively 40k related novels, but have stepped away in recent years after frustration with BL pricing, quality, etc. With 8th ed. looming, and the return of Guilliman I've been browsing BL again more often. I just re-read Eisenhorn and I'm back for more...I was wondering if there have been any solid releases recently? 

For HH - I've read everything up through Damnation of Pythos, and on the 40k side I think the most recent stuff I've read was Talon of Horus, the Ahriman trilogy, and Priests/Gods/Lords of Mars.

Is there a book or two from the last 3 or so years that should be a must read for me? That new inquisitor book looks intriguing, especially since I've been rockin an Eisenhorn kick.

Thanks!!


----------



## Spoticus (Apr 18, 2017)

If you can get a copy of it, I have been reading one of the first Warhammer world novels - Ignorant Armies. Odd suggestion, but it is more raw and less conventional as a set of short stories in the Warhammer world. This is on the fantasy side of things, but there is plenty of overlap with daemons.

Now as for 40k I am happy for you that you got into the Mars series. They were fantastic. I have recently read the Blood Angels omnibus. Blood Royal (Necromunda) is also a great read.

Good luck and let me know what you choose!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The Charcharadons novel is quite good, as is Fabius Bile: Primogenitor. I'm not normally a fan of Gav Thorpe, but I enjoyed his Asurman book, and while I haven't finished the series yet, I have quite enjoyed The Beast Arises series.


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Dante is essential reading. Really fantastic I guarantee you will love it. The carrion throne is great so far but im not finished it yet.


----------

